# Crazy times



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

So I got hired as an estimator/superintendent for a drywall/paint company in my hometown.I've been doing work for this guy for about 10 years and he finally decided to keep all his work inhouse with me running his drywall division.We do tenant improvements, commercial build outs and hang and tape houses.I was brought on at a pretty good salary and a percentage of profits on jobs I bring in to the company. I knew I would be working more then 40 hours a week which is fine as I will always do whatever it takes to complete our jobs with quality work.
Since I started we have been bidding nonstop with mostly customers that I brought with me..probably 80% of our business is made up of my contacts.We were hoping to build a good solid crew but have had a hard time finding quality workers.Most of the guys are people that I've worked with over my 25 years in the trade.I have been trying to get my boss to hire a driver and some laborers to no avail.He just tells me to "get it done".I have 8 jobs going right now and I am the project manager,driver,laborer and even put on the tools to frame ,hang and tape when we are falling behind or undermanned.I'm on the road at 530 every morning and get home at around 500 and start working on proposals and scheduling.I feel like I am putting so much more effort in to the company then the owner and am getting pretty frustrated with the whole thing.
We had a flatbed but it actually stopped running while I was driving down a mountain and was saved by a runaway truck ramp.This was a few weeks ago and no effort has been made to fix it and I been doing deliveries with my personal vehicle.
I get paid every 2 weeks which is great but I haven't seen any of my shared profits that I was promised and am starting to feel like I am neglecting my family at home.I am thinking hard about my future with the company and unfortunately feel like I won't be lasting much longer..Has anyone felt like they been in this type of situation but want to try their best to make it work and be successful or just get the hell out of there?Sorry for the long rant,tell me your bad work stories


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

hwnrckr said:


> So I got hired as an estimator/superintendent for a drywall/paint company in my hometown.I've been doing work for this guy for about 10 years and he finally decided to keep all his work inhouse with me running his drywall division.We do tenant improvements, commercial build outs and hang and tape houses.I was brought on at a pretty good salary and a percentage of profits on jobs I bring in to the company. I knew I would be working more then 40 hours a week which is fine as I will always do whatever it takes to complete our jobs with quality work.
> Since I started we have been bidding nonstop with mostly customers that I brought with me..probably 80% of our business is made up of my contacts.We were hoping to build a good solid crew but have had a hard time finding quality workers.Most of the guys are people that I've worked with over my 25 years in the trade.I have been trying to get my boss to hire a driver and some laborers to no avail.He just tells me to "get it done".I have 8 jobs going right now and I am the project manager,driver,laborer and even put on the tools to frame ,hang and tape when we are falling behind or undermanned.I'm on the road at 530 every morning and get home at around 500 and start working on proposals and scheduling.I feel like I am putting so much more effort in to the company then the owner and am getting pretty frustrated with the whole thing.
> We had a flatbed but it actually stopped running while I was driving down a mountain and was saved by a runaway truck ramp.This was a few weeks ago and no effort has been made to fix it and I been doing deliveries with my personal vehicle.
> I get paid every 2 weeks which is great but I haven't seen any of my shared profits that I was promised and am starting to feel like I am neglecting my family at home.I am thinking hard about my future with the company and unfortunately feel like I won't be lasting much longer..Has anyone felt like they been in this type of situation but want to try their best to make it work and be successful or just get the hell out of there?Sorry for the long rant,tell me your bad work stories


 Tell ur so called Boss to stick the job up his Ars*!
If you took the clients with u then take them back and go on ur own!
What's the point of making him money when u can make it urself?:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

hwnrckr said:


> So I got hired as an estimator/superintendent for a drywall/paint company in my hometown.I've been doing work for this guy for about 10 years and he finally decided to keep all his work inhouse with me running his drywall division.We do tenant improvements, commercial build outs and hang and tape houses.I was brought on at a pretty good salary and a percentage of profits on jobs I bring in to the company. I knew I would be working more then 40 hours a week which is fine as I will always do whatever it takes to complete our jobs with quality work.
> Since I started we have been bidding nonstop with mostly customers that I brought with me..probably 80% of our business is made up of my contacts.We were hoping to build a good solid crew but have had a hard time finding quality workers.Most of the guys are people that I've worked with over my 25 years in the trade.I have been trying to get my boss to hire a driver and some laborers to no avail.He just tells me to "get it done".I have 8 jobs going right now and I am the project manager,driver,laborer and even put on the tools to frame ,hang and tape when we are falling behind or undermanned.I'm on the road at 530 every morning and get home at around 500 and start working on proposals and scheduling.I feel like I am putting so much more effort in to the company then the owner and am getting pretty frustrated with the whole thing.
> We had a flatbed but it actually stopped running while I was driving down a mountain and was saved by a runaway truck ramp.This was a few weeks ago and no effort has been made to fix it and I been doing deliveries with my personal vehicle.
> I get paid every 2 weeks which is great but I haven't seen any of my shared profits that I was promised and am starting to feel like I am neglecting my family at home.I am thinking hard about my future with the company and unfortunately feel like I won't be lasting much longer..Has anyone felt like they been in this type of situation but want to try their best to make it work and be successful or just get the hell out of there?Sorry for the long rant,tell me your bad work stories


Why work for someone else when you bring in 80% of the work + the crew?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a case of being safe as in getting payed every other week!
Or waiting for ur cheque because some f*ckers don't like to pay!!
But if u say u took ur work and workers to him,And he's not living up to his part of the deal!
You either knock him out or tell him to go f*ck himself!:thumbsup:
Think you should Knock him out then tell him to go f*ck himself!
Sorry I'm Scottish and a bit grumpy LOL:blink:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

hwnrckr said:


> So I got hired as an estimator/superintendent for a drywall/paint company in my hometown.I've been doing work for this guy for about 10 years and he finally decided to keep all his work inhouse with me running his drywall division.We do tenant improvements, commercial build outs and hang and tape houses.I was brought on at a pretty good salary and a percentage of profits on jobs I bring in to the company. I knew I would be working more then 40 hours a week which is fine as I will always do whatever it takes to complete our jobs with quality work. Since I started we have been bidding nonstop with mostly customers that I brought with me..probably 80% of our business is made up of my contacts.We were hoping to build a good solid crew but have had a hard time finding quality workers.Most of the guys are people that I've worked with over my 25 years in the trade.I have been trying to get my boss to hire a driver and some laborers to no avail.He just tells me to "get it done".I have 8 jobs going right now and I am the project manager,driver,laborer and even put on the tools to frame ,hang and tape when we are falling behind or undermanned.I'm on the road at 530 every morning and get home at around 500 and start working on proposals and scheduling.I feel like I am putting so much more effort in to the company then the owner and am getting pretty frustrated with the whole thing. We had a flatbed but it actually stopped running while I was driving down a mountain and was saved by a runaway truck ramp.This was a few weeks ago and no effort has been made to fix it and I been doing deliveries with my personal vehicle. I get paid every 2 weeks which is great but I haven't seen any of my shared profits that I was promised and am starting to feel like I am neglecting my family at home.I am thinking hard about my future with the company and unfortunately feel like I won't be lasting much longer..Has anyone felt like they been in this type of situation but want to try their best to make it work and be successful or just get the hell out of there?Sorry for the long rant,tell me your bad work stories


It's not worth it friend. Give your two weeks notice and honestly explain why. Life is too short


----------



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

I been in the trades for 25 years.I worked for a small company after leaving 5 years of Union piece work so I learned how to run from the beginning.The small company I worked for was basically me and my uncle.15 years with him..learned how to metal frame,acoustic ceilings,hang board and tape.I had the passion for the trade and took pride in being a complete drywaller.Once my uncle retired I started doing work for all our old clients but didn't have a C license.The guy I'm working for,I been doing work for about 10 years on the side before he finally asked me to run his company.I knew the other day when we were stocking 8' board at a condo in a little elevator when he asked me."why do we have to carry doubles"that I was in trouble!!I'm working on my license and talked to all my clients and they assured me that the only reason they are doing business with him is because of me and if I decide to leave their business will follow.It sounded like a good idea at the time but I know now that I used bad judgment on this one


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

hwnrckr said:


> I been in the trades for 25 years.I worked for a small company after leaving 5 years of Union piece work so I learned how to run from the beginning.The small company I worked for was basically me and my uncle.15 years with him..learned how to metal frame,acoustic ceilings,hang board and tape.I had the passion for the trade and took pride in being a complete drywaller.Once my uncle retired I started doing work for all our old clients but didn't have a C license.The guy I'm working for,I been doing work for about 10 years on the side before he finally asked me to run his company.I knew the other day when we were stocking 8' board at a condo in a little elevator when he asked me."why do we have to carry doubles"that I was in trouble!!I'm working on my license and talked to all my clients and they assured me that the only reason they are doing business with him is because of me and if I decide to leave their business will follow.It sounded like a good idea at the time but I know now that I used bad judgment on this one


Just run lad and don't look back!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

hwnrckr said:


> I been in the trades for 25 years.I worked for a small company after leaving 5 years of Union piece work so I learned how to run from the beginning.The small company I worked for was basically me and my uncle.15 years with him..learned how to metal frame,acoustic ceilings,hang board and tape.I had the passion for the trade and took pride in being a complete drywaller.Once my uncle retired I started doing work for all our old clients but didn't have a C license.The guy I'm working for,I been doing work for about 10 years on the side before he finally asked me to run his company.I knew the other day when we were stocking 8' board at a condo in a little elevator when he asked me."why do we have to carry doubles"that I was in trouble!!I'm working on my license and talked to all my clients and they assured me that the only reason they are doing business with him is because of me and if I decide to leave their business will follow.It sounded like a good idea at the time but I know now that I used bad judgment on this one


It's not a big deal boss. He sold you on something he didn't have. I've believed people and they were only half honest with me. My mistake was giving it any more time than I had to. Seems like you know what you need to do brother. Don't burn a bridge but get out of there.


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

think about what you want to happen and let it come to you...

and if that doesnt work, quit tthat **** and start your own thing. ill come work for ya!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> It's a case of being safe as in getting payed every other week!
> Or waiting for ur cheque because some f*ckers don't like to pay!!
> But if u say u took ur work and workers to him,And he's not living up to his part of the deal!
> You either knock him out or tell him to go f*ck himself!:thumbsup:
> ...


I agree with van man thats how it rolls in aus land as well knock em then f*ck em off lol


----------

